

Remembering Steve - I want to put dent in to the Universe - desaiguddu
http://nuskhalabs.com
We have modified our Home Page to give tribute to Steve Jobs. Please find more details on our tumblr blog regarding the new App called Steve Jobs timeline. nuskhalabs.tumblr.com
======
jeffehobbs
Dent in the universe.

